# Craft Markets..



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Testing the Waters...*

I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
[I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]

Last weekend I was at our local markets chatting with my good mate Ken… from Ken's Krafts Wedding Wishing Wells… he had a stall there where he sells his wishing wells, cutting boards and lazy Susans.. all of which are made from Camphor Laurel..his main timber…

A young family came in and admired his lazy susans but wanted something in a darker coloured wood… I said to Ken he could come over and get some timber to make one for them… and showed them a few pics on my iPhone… I just Love my iPhone…. they took one look at the weave patterned Lazy Larry and ordered it on the spot… from ME .... even paying up front… and 50% more than Ken charges for the camphor ones he sells…

I slipped Ken a quick $20.00 as a thank you for using his booth for a few minutes… later we were talking and he suggested I put a few of the fancier LL's on his stall… so next week on Sunday I will be displaying a few that I have left over from Xmas…









Just a few to test the waters…









If this works out could be a regular thing…who knows…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


That's all you have left?
It's time to get back to work.

I am pretty sure your LL will sell well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Those look good enough to eat! ) Just like pies set out to cool, LLs too hot to resist!! Good luc Larry. Ken may hve to be your sales agent.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Those are Absolutely Beautiful!!! The Weave Ones are my Favorite.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Will be interesting to see what happens. 
I know you are in Qld, but I am considering trying the Canberran market. But I am to lazy/busy with the market scene and was considering finding a permanent places for selling, a bit hard here in Canberra though. (Have sold a couple of things in a little country town of Forbes though!!)


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Had made-Larry made… sure to be a winner at the fair!
Beautiful as usual, Larry.
Ellen


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Hey Larry;

GOod luck with that.

Lee


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Best of luck with it Larry. If you nailed that kind of attention using a I Phone I'm sure you are going to great in person with these jewels. Let us know how things went for ya….


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Good for you. Another outlet will be great.
Your shop looks really clean. What's up with that?

Steve


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


I suspect Larry had mother nature hose down his floor. Nice Lazy Larry's and hope your new sales situation works well for you….....

Finally warming up a tad here, it is 15 deg F, -9.4 C at 0500hrs.

Jim


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Larry: Getting someone else to sell your wares, could be a good thing.

I wish you luck.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


I can see it now: "Lazy Larrys, now at your local WalMart store!" (huge grin)

Good luck to both of you on the new co-op venture.

I've often though that co-op was a good way to go for the smaller production hobbyists who don't do enough projects to warrant having a booth of their own but that want the outlet and experience of a craft fair. Get together with a few wood working buddies and open a both featuring works by all of you and taking turns manning the booth. Thus you don't have to commit all the time the fair is open to being there, but just your "shift".

Worth thinking about.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Larry, I wish you all the best.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


You never know where your opportunities may appear. I wish I had a source for the Camphor Laurel. I could sell a huge amount of lazy susans and face grain cutting boards made out of that wood.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Looks like a good opportunity Larry. Do you ever get depressed after parting with them?


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Good luck on the new adventure, and those Lazy Larrys just look great.

If possible, how long does it take you to make one of your Weave Lazy Larrys? and what are you selling them for, I know that your down under, but I am just curious…


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


I've not seen many Lazy Susans in the US. I wonder how many folks here use them?


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Very nice Lazy Larrys! I really like the artistry of the weave patterns.

Good luck selling your wares!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Thanks for all your kind comments and good wishes…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


WOW, great looking projects!!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Hey Larry,
Now this sounds like a cool deal…get it will its hot.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Best of luck on your venture. Just don't outsell your Bud he may not welcome you back, LOL.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


great job!! and the best part is that your friend wants the product in his booth…my first thought when I read this was that he might be mad===but this diversifies his sales and will attract more attention to his booth as well!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Sometimes, quality speaks for itself, no matter what the price is.

Hope this experiment goes well for you. I'm sure you'll let us all know how it turns out as you know we'll all be wondering.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Testing the Waters...*
> 
> I have been following a few blogs Here on Lumberjocks for quite a while now … these blogs are pertaining to the Craft Markets and those who attend..some are real veterans like closetguy and have many stories to tell…others like myself very much newbies….
> [I suggest you take the time and read his blog if you are interested in doing the market scene….]
> ...


Best of luck Larry, but not that you'll need it. Your work sells itself and I know you will do great. Please keep us posted…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Beautiful Sunday*

Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…

Got up before the sparrows and having loaded a few LLs and a table the night before was ready as soon as the coffee was made and I had finished showering and dressing…

A quick set up and stood by for the onslaught… Ken very courteously let me have the middle table but did stick his butcher block table in the very front…









There was a lot of interest during the morning but no sales…









From all accounts January is slow.. what with Xmas just over and the school year starting soon..

That's Ken in the background… hell of a nice bloke… and he makes such wonderful wishing wells.









My LLs fitted in quite well … a bit different…

I handed out a few cards … took the ''beautiful work '' with modesty… yeah right… and had some very solid enquiries about lessons or classes…. looks like I might have to start a woodworking school…


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Very interesting Larry! I'm not familiar with the term Laybys or is it like Lay Away over here?
At any rate very nice display!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Very nice shared display, Larry.
I think you are correct… after the holidays, there is less buying, because your work is so beautiful that it would disappear in pre-holiday season!
Ellen


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Thats one 'gurt big' butcher block but the LL's seem to shine out over it OK.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


You will probably find a lot of long Australian green doing schools and seminars ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Didn't you enjoy the sun? Were the flies bad? Was it a long trip to the facilities, and were they clean? Did they have a beer booth? Hot dogs at least?........Would you do it again?

Inquiring mind this morning…........don't have my first cup of coffee down, so I have an excuse…......(-:

Have a nice day. Short timing on a vacation that starts Friday….....short one though, just a week.

Jim


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Here's more info. on laybys.

Maybe the handing out of cards and the other inquiries will come through for you?


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


This is the reason I don't start my first shows until April. People are spent out and have no incentive to purchase anything. By April, they have gotten, or are in the process of getting, their tax refunds. Women start thinking about wedding gifts, and Christmas shock is finally over.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Glad the weather greeted you well this morning Larry. Especially since it has been a bugger for you so recently. Slow time of the year but I can guarantee you will get a number of calls in a month or two. Couples will be ransacking their drawers looking for the card of that guy with the cool cutting boards.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Thanks, Johnathan. I was sitting at the back not wanting to ask the obvious question 'What is a layby?'


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Great booth setup, Looks like a lot of nice work  
Keep at it it will prosper for you as the first ones are always toughest


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Very nice products. How much do you ask for a basket weave design cutting board?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


For those who would like to know… I ask AU$150.00 for the weave LLs at this market. Probably could ask and get more at a different style market place.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Very nice display. I also like to top of that butcher block, it has character.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Once I took my mom to Oklahoma to see her sister for Thanksgiving, and when we left it was so early when we finally got into the country, the cows were still asleep!! Nice boards!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


one day at a time…word will get out…think of how many calls you will get as these get in homes…


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Woodworking classes taught by Larry? How cool would that be? Maybe a book or DVD for those of us who can't attend in the near future? I would definitely be all over that.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Beautiful Sunday*
> 
> Sunday morning dawned into a beautiful day… a little cloud but that was good too… No rain… and not too hot…
> 
> ...


Nice to see folks wearing summer clothes Larry. I wish I was one of them. It's too bad that it isn't the 'spending season' right now. I imagine many folks look now and buy later when their pocket books are fatter. thanks for sharing your sunny day with us. Your boards look great. I'm sure you will sell them.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Just back...*

I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…

yet again, no sales…

I did however pick up an order for an painters easel… never made one of these before so will be a bit of a challenge..










So, stay tuned for this project..

Something rather unusual came into sight half way through the morning…

As you all will be aware… I love the Louis Cube or Tumbling Block design…

Well…









...check out the T-Shirt this guy is wearing…

Did not quite get his name, just a quick pic… he did say it was ok to post it… and I did send a copy to his email address… he was scouting the market to set up a booth with the intention of handing out brochures about his Pest Control Business…

Anyone in the area… north of Brisbane… give me a yell and I will send his contact details…

Never seen this design on anything that was not made of wood…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## patch (Jan 14, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just back...*
> 
> I really think that January is not really conducive to going to the markets…
> 
> ...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Another stab at it...*

Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden" 
The first 5 weeks were average and I turned over roughly the same amount… last Sunday however, I double my average… and yesterday tripled it… [not including the double day last Sunday]
I have not posted any of this here … I was waiting to see how it all went… here are a few pics…



































And some of Deb's Owl Hats…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


i always hope you have the best successful days when you go out, your work is top notch mate, i cant wait to see what you do with the new laser, i wish you the best larry…thanks for sharing your day with us. grizz


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Beautiful work as always. You are the master! Hats are cute too!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Very Nice Larry!


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Beautiful Creations Larry, Wishing for lots of sales!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


I am glad to hear you are doing good at the markets. It is not surprising since your work is so very nice.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Great looking products they

catch the eye

Glad it is increasing, that will have a lot

to do with your quality and also that you

are regular


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Nice Exhibition!

Nice Product!

COOL…

That'll help pay for that Laser tool… LOL

Thank you.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


With work like that Larry youre gonna do just fine. Im happy youre finding buyers. The word will spread about your boards far and wide


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Nice work, nice display. Glad you are doing well and getting "weller" to boot! ;-)


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Good days and bad, I m sure you will do well.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Lotsa really gr8 stuff. Keep on keepin on


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


very nice larry. wish i had half of your talent. but i do try


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Nice booth!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Beautifull boards Larry.

Hopefully the trend will persist.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


looking good…glad the shows are improving!


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


That's great Larry! Happy selling.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Well done BUD


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


So, of course, you are keeping all your sales data along with pictures of each item in a large database on your computer, right mate? With each item described in a uniform way, meaning so that you can do searches and mine that data?

Then you can analyze what sells, where it sells, and when it sells. Also, of course, you will have to vary your product line so that you bring in something different to each market each year, so that you can emphasize and market the hand crafted unique qualities of your work. Of course you can sell the same exact item at a market that is some distance from the original sales point, taking advantage of those items that turn out to have a unique appeal.

Yup, I kinew you would be doing that. But just checking…........(-:

That a way to go man, it is nice to see that real quality is appreciated, and it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy….....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Great looking products Larry and I love the owl hats too! I read somewhere that the Australian economy is picking up, so maybe more buyers around now.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another stab at it...*
> 
> Today will be my 14th market day since starting up again 6 weeks ago…
> I have been attending the Kelvin Grove Urban Village markets, Boggo Road markets, Riverside markets and today the Redcliffe "whats cooking in the garden"
> ...


Beautiful work, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*You just never know..*

Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….

But by mid morning a super storm tore through Brisbane… and the Kelvin Grove Markets…









We are the gazebo on the other side of the blue tent…Very fortunate that all that happened to us was we got a little wet… darn… a lot wet…

Torrential rain and winds gusting at 95 kph…so much damage in such a short time…

Like I said we escaped any real damage and no one was hurt…


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a mess. I'm glad to hear you are fine.


----------



## whiskeyturner (Nov 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Glad your Ok mate,


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Very glad you're OK. Hope nobody was hurt. That's about 60 mph to us. I am surprised that any of the canopies were still up. Hope you didn't lose much product.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Larry,

Glad that you didn't get hurt. Hope that your beautiful work survived.
We just had a major storm here in NY, so I can imagine the panic when it hit.


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Your Lucky no one was hurt!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Thank God you are all safe!!!!!!!.................Jim


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry to hear about the vendors being stuck in that storm. I've had my canopy bent by high winds, but nothing compared to what you went through.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Was that weather predicted, or did it just come up suddenly?? Glad to hear you're ok!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Holy moly! Sorry to hear of things like this. Glad you're alright and hope nobody else got hurt. Mother Nature is, well, so unpredictable anymore.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Storms can be bad, Larry.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Throw a stout length of rope to lash yourself to a tree Larry !
At least the smoothie tent was spared….


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Glad to hear no real damage to you.

Lee


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


As long as your good thats the main thing.

Did you lose much?

Jamie


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


crazy.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


That's sucks .
Do the organizer reimburse for some of the losses?


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


ouch been there done that. i am on my 2nd canopy due to weather issues like this


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


That is one big bit of crappy luck for everyone there. The important thing is no one was injured. Awful about all the losses of tents and merchandise…but those are replacable. Were most of the damaged tents the pop-up tents?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your concern… all is good… 
Greg, the tents that went were pop up… but I also had a pop up… and with two of us holding on it held up very well… one of the more expensive doubles broke in several place…
As to warning… the warning came 5 minutes after the storm…. I blew in faster than anyone expected…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Yes! I see!

WOW! 95 mph winds… That's a hard wind!!

That really messed things up!

Glad everyone was OK!


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


i am grateful that you are ok. to bad the storm had to wreck the show. hope you did not lose any products.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Glad you are just wet Larry. Looks like you got a really lucky break that time!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Mate, I saw that on the news. It was a nasty one.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


That is nuts. Glad you are okay


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *You just never know..*
> 
> Today started out so well… made a sale at 6.00 am….
> 
> ...


Did you get any warning that the storm was coming through? I'm sure it was a scary time for all vendors. Glad you're ok. It's good your items are mostly waterproof!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Before the storm...*

Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….









Showcasing the new boards I made THIS week…









Sold one and had an order for another … then the storm hit…









Signs and two small boards front right were from last week… other than that all 26 new works were made in the last three days….

One more shot of after the storm…









My friend Heather had her stand entirely demolished… she was at the bottom of the hill and bore the brunt of the devastation…. heartbreaking…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Wow sad. Painful risk we all take..


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


When I saw this on TV, I thought about you, Larry. It is good to hear you are safe and well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Wow, that's terrible , Larry. When I first started reading this I thought you were going to get a storm of people and show us an empty booth. Glad you are okay.

Very nice works you had on display too!! You have been busy cranking them out.
The laser cut sign looked great!.
.............Jim


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Larry, So sorry to see that type of a hit to everyone there. Glad no one was hurt.

CtL


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


I am glad that there were no casuallties. We in the Northeast are still recovering from the storm we had. The weather has not been good to the people of the world. Your table looks great. I like the board with the saying "life is to short cut on an ugly board" 
_don


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Your display was awesome!!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


wow, that was one bad storm, i feel so bad for the lady , her booth looks demolished…i hope she is able to salvage her work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Beauty and the Beast is Mother Nature. Sad for anyone hurt, and any damages done


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Larry.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you made it through the storm ok, hope everyone has a speedy recovery.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Your projects look great, to bad about the storm.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


I am glad you are ok.

A question, what is the wood you used in the cutting boards in the second picture? In particular the left front cutting board with the wide strips. It has a beautiful pattern and I would like to try it.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


Wow…that is scary…I hope everyone is okay…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


That last picture with heather drove the message home… Heart breaking.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


thats nuts!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Before the storm...*
> 
> Here is my stall at Kelvin Grove Markets…... before THE storm….
> 
> ...


That was quite a storm… you just barely missed the bad part of it!

It's a shame it messed up the whole show!

Glad everyone is OK.

Nice exhibit!

I like your sign about cutting on an ugly non wood cutting board… as well as advertising that you make signs too! LOL

Thank you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*

Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.








And larger size photo engravings.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


really nice set up larry…hope your well


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Nice looking booth. Hope you sell out.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Looks GOOD!

I think you did well with it.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


looks great larry,hope you do well!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Larry; My sister just moved to Brisbane a week ago. next time you plan on going let me know and I try and get her to visit you.

Great setup.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Real nice booth, Larry. It is good to advertize that neat laser and CNC router for service work too!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


That will definitely differentiate your booth from the others.

Well Done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I hope you sold a lot.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Impressive a Carpet wow! 
A very well laid out and presented stall

I see the surfboards you spoke about !!

I also hope you didnt have to pack up much.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


Nice looking booth. Hope you have large sales.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


great looking booth- good luck!

What are the slabs on the table to the left? Cutting boards? they look outstanding!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Yesterday at Eagle Farm Markets, Brisbane.*
> 
> Have not been to this market for a few months so decided to do a flying visit with some of the new boards.
> 
> ...


hope it goes well


----------

